# A8 19" turbines on c5 a6?



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Need to know what tire size I should run and what size spacers I would need.? 2000 quattro, summer is coming time to get the ball rolling. Also if anyone has pics of the same setup please post them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Offset and width of said wheels?


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

19x8.5 et45


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Regular tire size: 255/30 19

If you're low or want stretch: 245/30 19 or 235/30 19

Depending on how low you are, you could run a 20mm or larger spacer.

If you've got a friend with some spacers lying around try test-fitting the wheel with the various sizes to see how it will look.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You're definitely going to need spacers to clear the front suspension uprights with that offset. If its a narrow-body car then 20mm will be too big, but 10mm will probably work :thumbup:


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

I figured 10mm spacers since I don't have a wide body c5, I believe my 18s were et35 with 225/40/18. As far as tires I thought they would be 235/35/19? Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks againg for the help.


----------



## s4logic (Sep 9, 2007)

*c5 0n A8's*

am currently running 235/35 19 with 10mm on the rear and 5mm on the front ,the spacers only are requied if you have the 2.7 package or the bigger brakes .... lowered on st's ..


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you running the same wheels?


----------



## s4logic (Sep 9, 2007)

yes i am


----------

